# FMA in the Tampa Bay area?



## Xael (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi  I have been living in the Tampa Bay area for almost 2 years now and I was wondering if there are any schools or maybe "backyard" schools for FMA around here.

I have asked around but most people either have no idea what FMA is or they simply point me in the direction of some MMA or TKD school.

I am very eager to train and I would love to hear from someone with some info that can help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## Featherstone (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll check with my sifu as soon as I am well enough to get back to class. Should be next week I hope. I know he knows of several schools in the area that teach it between Tampa and Orlando.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 8, 2010)

Tampa is home base for FCS-kali.

We will be holding our Gathering down there at the end of the month. Please come by and pay us a visit. We are laid back and down to earth but love to train!


----------



## Featherstone (Aug 8, 2010)

well... there ya go. hehe


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 8, 2010)

Featherstone said:


> well... there ya go. hehe


Thanks Feathersone!
Xael,

Also, there are several great FMA teachers in southern Fl As mentioned earlier, Tuhon Ray, Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan Arnis (http://pambuanarnis.com) - Orlando area, and Gat Puno Abon "Garimot" Baet (http://www.garimot.com) - Hollywood Fl.

We lost GM Fred Lazo a few months back,who was a great FMA teacher, swordmaker and historian but his son, Master Ricky Lazo continues on teaching their family style in the Wesley Chapel, Fl area (http://www.lakb.net/index.html).

These are some of the heads of system that I know of in southern Fl.
As far as FCS, there are several training groups in Tampa, Clearwater, Auburndale, and Naples for example.

Hope this helps!

Guro Harold


----------



## Blindside (Aug 8, 2010)

From the PTKGO website:

Tampa 
Dino Martinez
727-612-3402
www.floridaptk.com


----------



## Xael (Aug 9, 2010)

Harold thank you so much, and the rest of you for posting. I am in Largo, so Orlando is a bit of a stretch for me. I need something a little closer. I called up Dino Martinez and left a message.

As for the FCS, that is based on Sayoc right? I was looking for the FCS in clearwater and tampa but for some reason was hitting dead ends. Also, the gathering, is that going to be free or does it require some payment? I would love to go to something like that!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 10, 2010)

Xael said:


> Harold thank you so much, and the rest of you for posting. I am in Largo, so Orlando is a bit of a stretch for me. I need something a little closer. I called up Dino Martinez and left a message.
> 
> As for the FCS, that is based on Sayoc right? I was looking for the FCS in clearwater and tampa but for some reason was hitting dead ends. Also, the gathering, is that going to be free or does it require some payment? I would love to go to something like that!



Hi Xael,

My friend Yaro teaches FCS in Clearwater. While my friends Dr Ron Vicencio
and Dr Simeon Lao teach in Tampa.

There is a fee for the Gathering and the info can be found here.

-Guro Harold


----------

